# Color ?



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Good morning All,
What color would you call this little cutie ?


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Beige with random white marrkings


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Ver pretty, is he registered


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Beige with White Splashes


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

thanks. I've never seen beige listed as a color but that is what I was thinking too 

She is AGS/ADGA registered


----------

